# Champagne



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

This could the dumbest question ever but I'm willing to risk the tutts and eye rolls....
Does Champagne go off, or does it just age and taste ok no matter when you drink it? Thanks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's fine in it's sealed bottled but I'm no wine bumf


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

JJ1 - Thanks   

SC - Mine is a Moet too. I reckon yours will be drunk by the end of the year hun!


----------

